# Weight Plates Autotrail Cheyene?



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Been reading all the posts on weights and going to have CB weighed he is an Autotrail Cheyene 696g on a Fiat base. 
In the many 1000s of posts (or so it seems) l have been reading there is talk about "plates" with the front/rear/total weights on where do l find those please.
All the book (and V5) tells me is that he is 4000kg max gross weight.

Although we dont carry a lot CB is a big brute so l am hoping that we are ok reading what people are saying here l am now worrying we will be right up against it. Still l assume if worse comes to worse l can "replate" him?

Looking to do the weigh at some point before mid feb. need to find a local weighbridge someone posted all the weighbridges so will contact a local one, load and go over.

Many thanks

Caro


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Plates are usually under the bonnet or in the doorstep well or on the door pillar where you can see it with the door open. Under the bonnet is most likely.

There may be more than one. The most recent is the one you want. Check that the info. there tallies with the info on your V5, Alan.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks Alan l shall go a hunting


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

On my Autotrail the weight plate is under the bonnet at the top/front near the bonnet securing catch.



Trevor


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Trevor  not had chance to look will do so tomorrow when paperwork done.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

AV cupboard : overhead locker just behind driver's seat.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Found it under the bonnet but now more Q can anyone help me with what the following means please, l am guessing 1 & 2 means axel but which is front and which is back. 

4005 kg
6505 kg
1 2100kg
2 2500kg

(when l post it moves the numbers in to a bunch but the 1 and 2 are a couple of cm away from the kg numbers on the plate...make sense?)


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

Your front axle is 2100kg and the rear axle 2500kg


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks FM02  
Any idea what the other 2 are? 
4005 kg
6505 kg


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Many thanks FM02
> Any idea what the other 2 are?
> 4005 kg
> 6505 kg


4005 is the MGW i.e the vehicle
6505 is the Maximum Train Weight i.e the vehicle and any trailer & load

2500kg for the trailer/load appears generous, are you looking at the Fiat plate or the converters plate? It is the converters plate which counts.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks but now totally confused as the 2 axel weights are way over the MGW 

Sorry to be a pain am trying to get my head round this all. 

Ermm dont know there is only one plate it is metal and by the catch inside the bonnet. I looked in all other places suggested and there is no other weights. Having said that l dont have a trailer and defiantly dont want one managing it solo is what l feel comfy with.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Many thanks but now totally confused as the 2 axel weights are way over the MGW
> 
> Sorry to be a pain am trying to get my head round this all.
> 
> Ermm dont know there is only one plate it is metal and by the catch inside the bonnet.


The sum of the two axle weights can weigh more than the MGW. This is useful as you do not have to worry about balancing the load too much. In any event you cannot exceed the MGW.
Is the plat you are looking at a Fiat plate or an Autotrail one?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Fiat l think just been out it says Fiat Auto S.P.A. had another quick look for any Autotrail one but nothing seen.

You know this weights thing isnt cut and dried is it. The more l get into this motorhoming the more l like my blissful ignorance before l knew it :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you aren't going to tow anything then it probably doesn't matter if you can't locate an Autotrail plate. However if you are towing then you need to ascertain the maximum weight that you can tow as Autotrail usually has a lower max weight than Fiat due to the strength (or lack of) of the chassis extenders. If you can't find a plate then Autotrail will tell you the max towing weight that you are permitted.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Peribro will bear that one in mind so far no thoughts to do so the amount of fuel you use doing so makes me break out into a sweat :lol:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The plate you're looking at under the bonnet isn't the right one (assuming it's a Fiat, X/250)...that's the first stage one & it's the one fitted by Autotrail you need. On mine, it's a metal sticker in the AV cupboard. If it's not there, query with your dealer, it has been known for AT to forget to fit it. It's always puzzled me why the approach seems to be to leave an erroneous/misleading plate affixed to the vehicle rather than replacing it with the latest/accurate one.

As Peribo says I _think_ the only difference is on the max train weight, but this should be approx 5035kg because of their chassis extensions. 6505kg is the standard Fiat one as it leaves their factory.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok Rosbotham many thanks. I defiantly checked all the places suggested here and that was the only plate. I can ring the dealer but but possibly not get anywhere Brownhills, maybe best if l ring the factory and deal direct with them after all from horses mouth would be best

Shall add the vim number to my list of things to do/phone.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> Ok Rosbotham many thanks. I defiantly checked all the places suggested here and that was the only plate. I can ring the dealer but but possibly not get anywhere Brownhills, maybe best if l ring the factory and deal direct with them after all from horses mouth would be best
> 
> Shall add the vim number to my list of things to do/phone.


'Evening

If you've already found the manufacturers plate under the bonnet - normally on the slam panel (that's the bit where the bonnet catch is fitted) on a Fiat - then you'll have seen a 17 digit number above the figures given for the various weights - this is the 'Vehicle Identification Number' (VIN) or in old English, the Chassis Number, you will also find this number on your V5 Registration Document. For a Fiat it usually begins ZFA.....

This is explained in the article found in the guide ( http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...to_Motorhome_Weights_and_Terms_Used#dldetails ), which you seem to have read as you thanked me for it.

You mention the fact that the sum of the axle weights do not add up to the Gross Weight - they very rarely do - I think it's already been mentioned, but they are set up that way to allow for changes between the "actual" weight on each axle during normal use.

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Keith l havent seen the doc but downloaded and will read closely. I probably thanked you for what you posted as opposed to link  
Am popping out to get my numbers then going to message autotrail direct. will keep looking for plates but may as well get it from the horses mouth that way l know l wont go wrong... crossing fingers and rubbing rosary beads as l type that comment :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Autotrail messaged with vin and number plates and a plea for the info ... when in doubt go to the source


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Update:
Email back from Autotrail today confirmed the plate l saw the kg were all correct as not altered at the factory.

For anyone else but not Cheyenne owners Autotrail have a weights section where you input the details and get the weights nice idea if they did it for all the models past and present but oh well l have my numbers. Once weather is cleared l shall set about weighing CB.

Many thanks for all the help


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Update:
> Email back from Autotrail today confirmed the plate l saw the kg were all correct as not altered at the factory.


They are the experts of course but I still don't believe a Train Weight 
of 6505 kg is correct. I would not want to tow a load of 2500kg behind it if loaded to the 4050kg MGW.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

This is the the email 
The maximum axle weights are not altered at the factory so these should still be as the original on the Fiat plate under the bonnet. This should read axle 1(front) 2100kg and axle 2 (rear) 2400kg.

The maximum towing weight is 1200kg.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bulawayolass said:


> Found it under the bonnet but now more Q can anyone help me with what the following means please, l am guessing 1 & 2 means axel but which is front and which is back.
> 
> 4005 kg
> 6505 kg
> ...


The figures Autotrail gave you don't agree with the figures on the plate. In the email they said 1(front) 2100kg and axle 2 (rear) 2400kg.

I find that odd but not really very surprising.

It would be interesting to know what they think the gross vehicle weight and the train weights are. I would ask the them for those weights too then check those against the information on the plate.

Then I would go back to them quoting the details from the plate pointing out the difference we have already seen and any others there might be when they supply the figures missing from their email and asking why the information they supplied is different to that on the plate.

Admittedly it doesn't really matter to you as long as the V5 agrees with the plate but it's odd that the figures they quoted disagree with the plate.

Maybe they should have replated and didn't, Alan.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> This is the the email
> The maximum axle weights are not altered at the factory so these should still be as the original on the Fiat plate under the bonnet. This should read axle 1(front) 2100kg and axle 2 (rear) 2400kg.
> 
> The maximum towing weight is 1200kg.


So in fact the Fiat plate, which is apparently the only one you have, is not consistent with the current design weights.

The Fiat plate shows according to your post ;
4005 kg 
6505 kg 
1 2100kg 
2 2500kg

The Autotrail plate, which you cannot find, supercedes the Fiat one and should presumably read:
4005 kg
5205 kg
1. 2100 kg
2. 2400 kg

In my opinion you need to get an Autotrail plate. It is of course your decision.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

awwk







<<(me unblocking my brain)

Thanks Alan l hadn't looked close they just looked right. l tried to ring but closed, l know lot snow there so maybe closed early will chase it up in a few days


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

RayC's right (approx) about the train weight. It should be 5040kg.

They can supply a plate (at least via a dealership) : they only stick on.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

request to be made soon as l can get them will update on the "plategate" saga :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> RayC's right (approx) about the train weight. It should be 5040kg.
> 
> They can supply a plate (at least via a dealership) : they only stick on.


How does that tie up with the 1200kg towing figure that AT gave the OP? MGW 4005 + 1200 = 5205kg ??


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Blast forgot to go double check the plate so l can be 1--% correct on what l tell him when ring tomorrow will go out now and do it.. thanks for the brain boot :-D


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Autotrail state that the max trailer weight must not exceed 1040Kg (or it might be 1050Kg ) 

Thats the figure I have and if you do a search on the AT forum you will see I thread about a flexing towbar! Thats my vehicle so trust me I have looked into the max trailer weight very thoroughly for Cheyenne's!!!

Mine is a 2007 very early X250 base, yours is much newer so you wont have the problems I have. (there was no converters plate on my vehicle either! Still isnt!!)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Autotrail state that the max trailer weight must not exceed 1040Kg (or it might be 1050Kg )
> 
> Thats the figure I have and if you do a search on the AT forum you will see I thread about a flexing towbar! Thats my vehicle so trust me I have looked into the max trailer weight very thoroughly for Cheyenne's!!!
> 
> Mine is a 2007 very early X250 base, yours is much newer so you wont have the problems I have. (there was no converters plate on my vehicle either! Still isnt!!)


what is the legal implication of AT not fitting a Stage Build plate?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I am officially confused







... my normal state l have all the figures written down and shall proclaim as l always do.. ahhh but that lot on MHF know these things and pointed it out to me so now you can speak slowly and explain it and follow it up with correct info









I can usually hear the eyebrows raise down the phone, the silent mutter and l am sure autotrail keep an eye on these pages as must do all the manufactures so will be awaiting my call 

Oh and just run out to confirm l put up correct numbers from plate didnt mess up or transpose .. that would be embarrassing no l wrote all numbers correctly


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> I am officially confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why is there confusion? The MH is a multi stage build vehicle, AT are the final stage builder, so it is up to them to define the weights and provide a plate specifically for the VIN of your vehicle. Anything else, such as the Fiat plate, are just red herrings. It is At's responsibility. I have had two French built motorhome and the stage build plates are numbered in sequence and all have been rivet mounted next to the Fiat plate.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

numbers Ray numbers :? they are haunting me life was so simple before everyone here edumucated me now numbers lots n lotsa numbers 8O 

Once l have rung and spoken to Steve as a start and worked my way through the chain of command until l get the correct plate l shall then source a weighbridge.. The council weights n measures told me of the only public one in the borough l rang them up asked if they do the 3 weights 2 x axel and 1 times gross.

3? what are you talking about 3 weights no one ever asked for 3 before l doubt we do that wait a minute...No no one knows about 3 weights we only do one. (this from the large factory with a public weighbridge)

So you see numberssss :roll: 

:lol: 
(Sorry l have to keep a sense of humour or fall apart at all the bad things or when life doesnt go to smooth even if folks dont always get the weird humour l appreciate all the help l would be lost without it)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the plate you have is the weight that must use as if stopped by ministry this is what they will check you cant argue with them.
If you get a new plate make sure they change the V5 as well

joe


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

joedenise said:


> the plate you have is the weight that must use as if stopped by ministry this is what they will check you cant argue with them.
> If you get a new plate make sure they change the V5 as well
> 
> joe


Why does he need to inform DVLA? The MGW is not changing.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

well the V5 is wrong now with 4000 and plate showing 4005

joe


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

V5 = 4005kg l transposed wrong in OP V5 & plate agree on that









Don't know what AT say that should be but thats part of what l have to find out.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

rayc said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> > RayC's right (approx) about the train weight. It should be 5040kg.
> ...


Simple really, whoever Bulawayolass communicated with at AT is wrong about the max towing weight. The number I quoted is taken straight from the handbook. And is the same as on the 2nd stage plate on my 696 (I'm fairly sure; is in dealer at present). And is the same as cited to MrPlodd.

Later model ATs have had the towing weight upped to approx 1200-1250, butI'm pretty certain the 696 was not in production at that time, it had been replaced by the Mohawk.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I go back to what I said previously:
"The MH is a multi stage build vehicle, AT are the final stage builder, so it is up to them to define the weights and provide a plate specifically for the VIN of your vehicle."


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Mrplodd  AT tried to say that they were correct, l said that someone with a 696 a couple of months older who had been told on the AT forum and l believe by AT itself the weights you quote (had them written down)
Sudden silence... ok l will get onto it and get back to you once resolved. 
I also said l wanted an official letter or something that is legal and was assured that once sorted that wouldn't be a problem. I await a phone call in a couple of days.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks to everyone we are now done and dusted Auto trail have printed me out 2 stickers and they are on their way one will go under the bonnet and l will put one in the electrical cupboard. Steve from AT also told me so.....

_The sticker does not have the towing weight printed. This is standard.
You will see the MAW which is the max authorised weight, this is 4000kg.
Below this is the GTW which is the gross train weight. Take the MAW from the GTW and you will get 1040kg which is the towing weight.

As explained previously 1 and 2 is the front and rear axle maximum
weights._

If anyone else needs a plate They needed my vin and build number. They tracked build no. off my vin but apparently it is usually under the bonnet.


----------

